# Non ho voglia



## Alce Veloce (31 Agosto 2009)

No ho voglia di sbattermi per vivere
non ho voglia di andare a casa
non me ne frega niente delle balle del capo
non ho voglia di guadagnarmi da vivere
non ho voglia di pensare alla scuola di mio figlio
non ho voglia di telefonare all'avvocato per le solite menate di quella zoc cola di mia sorella
non ho voglia di telefonare a mia madre
non ho voglia di sentire mio fratello
non ho voglia di sistemare la casa
non ho voglia di prendere decisioni
non ho voglia di sbattermi per conoscere nuova gente, se capita vabbè, ma devono darmi qualcosa, idee, emozioni, sorrisi, pensieri, ma senza il mio contributo: devono solo dare, e io prendo....... se c'ho voglia.
Non ho voglia di mia moglie, sono stufo di pensare a lei, non ho voglia di pensare ad altre: che le altre pensino a me, cazzo!
Non ho voglia di altro che non sia avventura, entusiasmo, interesse, bontà, coccole, sorrisi, abbracci, soddisfazione, allegria (ma non vuota).
Ho voglia di partire, da solo, senza sapere dove andare, alla ricerca delle mie palle.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=apvVu6PkxkE


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rk13hRbsKVA&feature=related


----------



## Verena67 (31 Agosto 2009)

Non t'offendere Alce, io lo so che sei una brava persona, ma risulti insopportabilmente egocentrato, infantile e pesante...


----------



## Alce Veloce (31 Agosto 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non t'offendere Alce, io lo so che sei una brava persona, ma risulti insopportabilmente egocentrato, infantile e pesante...


Lo so, e non ho voglia di compiacere gli altri smussando gli spigoli.
Sono egocentrico? *SIIIIIII *! Me lo sono guadagnato questo vizio, a forza di prendere calci in culo e di parlare coi muri, di fare il sognatore, l'illuso, il benpensante, il buono, il comprensivo.
Sono infantile? *SIIIIIII!!!!!!!!* Lo sono, e adesso non ammanto la mia infantilità con la presunzione, la pomposa seriosità che sembra d'obbligo!
Sono pesante? *SIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!* Mi do fastidio da solo, ma non ho nessuna intenzione di suicidarmi. Sorry


----------



## brugola (31 Agosto 2009)

si, ma noi che abbiamo fatto??


----------



## Alce Veloce (31 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=apvVu6PkxkE
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rk13hRbsKVA&feature=related


Qui ho la connessione a carbonella, guarderò a casa, grazie Persa


----------



## Alce Veloce (31 Agosto 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> si, ma noi che abbiamo fatto??


Ma niente, figuriamoci!
Solo che a qualcuno dovevo rompere le balle no?


----------



## Minerva (31 Agosto 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> No ho voglia di sbattermi per vivere
> non ho voglia di andare a casa
> non me ne frega niente delle balle del capo
> non ho voglia di guadagnarmi da vivere
> ...


e quindi?


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Agosto 2009)

oh! ci sta che aveva bisogno solo di sfogarsi eh?


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2009)

Non ho voglia di alzarmi sempre alla stessa ora...
Non ho voglia di programmare...
Non ho voglia di fare le file...
Non ho voglia di cercare parcheggio...
Non ho voglia di fare la differenziata...
Non ho voglia di accoppare blatte...
Non ho voglia di leggere ancora di nani, preti, subrettine coscialunga che fan pandance con la poltrona in voga, diciassettenni qua e là come lattuga...


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non ho voglia di alzarmi sempre alla stessa ora...
> Non ho voglia di programmare...
> Non ho voglia di fare le file...
> Non ho voglia di cercare parcheggio...
> ...




















  io qualche giorno fa mi son quasi rotta un piede per accoppare una lurida cimice puzzolente


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io qualche giorno fa mi son quasi rotta un piede per accoppare una lurida cimice puzzolente


 riempila d'alcool... se non ha il vizio, schiattano all'istante! Almeno, le blatte fanno così!


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> riempila d'alcool... se non ha il vizio, schiattano all'istante! Almeno, le blatte fanno così!


non riuscivo a prenderla perchè la zozza volava ad altezza uomo senza posarsi 

	
	
		
		
	


	








pilù è riuscito a prenderla in bocca e l'ha sputata subito 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ma la zozza non moriva!!
alla fine l'ho beccata sulla lampada...
l'ho stordita e bruciata con la sigaretta


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non riuscivo a prenderla perchè la zozza volava ad altezza uomo senza posarsi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Minchia...


----------



## Alce Veloce (31 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> oh! ci sta che aveva bisogno solo di sfogarsi eh?


Grazie


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Minchia...
















ma sai che mi son quasi rotta un piede per colpa sua??


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Agosto 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Grazie


comunque alce, mal comune mezzo gaudio.
Se ti può consolare sei in buona compagnia.
Io non scrivo di cosa sono stanca solo per non occupare troppe pagine


----------



## Alce Veloce (31 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> comunque alce, mal comune mezzo gaudio.
> Se ti può consolare sei in buona compagnia.
> Io non scrivo di cosa sono stanca solo per non occupare troppe pagine


 
E' uno sporco lavoro, ma qualcuno deve pur farlo.


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma sai che mi son quasi rotta un piede per colpa sua??


 Ma scusa, che pedata le hai dato?


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma scusa, che pedata le hai dato?

















  ma no!!
ero al pc e quando mi ha ronzato sulla testa ho fatto uno scarto per alzarmi (e scappare)e ho preso contro la scrivania


----------



## Minerva (31 Agosto 2009)

*sempre simpatica*



Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E' uno sporco lavoro, ma qualcuno deve pur farlo.


però le palle non è così che le ritrovi


----------



## Alce Veloce (31 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma no!!
> ero al pc e quando mi ha ronzato sulla testa ho fatto uno scarto per alzarmi (e scappare)e ho preso contro la scrivania


 
Almeno hai evitato le sue unghie le sue zanne! (parlavi di un orso, vero?)


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma no!!
> ero al pc e quando mi ha ronzato sulla testa ho fatto uno scarto per alzarmi (e scappare)e ho preso contro la scrivania


 ah ecco  

	
	
		
		
	


	












No sai... a sentir dire che ti sei spappolata il piede, ti vedevo prendere la ricnorsa e darle un calcione pazzesco...


----------



## Old perdutamente (31 Agosto 2009)

Ho voglia di sentirmi capace di essere sola
Non ho voglia di programmare (non so in che senso tu lo dica moltimodi, ma lo condivido)
Ho voglia di sapere il mio futuro 
Non ho voglia di piangere sul passato
Ho voglia di dormire e svegliarmi allegra
Non ho voglia di essere dove mi trovo (quasi MAI!)
Ho voglia di lasciarmi andare e capiti quel che capiti


----------



## Minerva (31 Agosto 2009)

perdutamente ha detto:


> Ho voglia di sentirmi capace di essere sola
> Non ho voglia di programmare (non so in che senso tu lo dica moltimodi, ma lo condivido)
> Ho voglia di sapere il mio futuro
> Non ho voglia di piangere sul passato
> ...


questo, secondo me è lo spirito vincente.quelle del ho voglia, dico


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Agosto 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Almeno hai evitato le sue unghie le sue zanne! (parlavi di un orso, vero?)





moltimodi ha detto:


> ah ecco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


qualsiasi cosa ronzi mi fa partire l'embolino


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2009)

perdutamente ha detto:


> Ho voglia di sentirmi capace di essere sola
> Non ho voglia di programmare (non so in che senso tu lo dica moltimodi, ma lo condivido)
> Ho voglia di sapere il mio futuro
> Non ho voglia di piangere sul passato
> ...


Let it be.


----------



## Alce Veloce (31 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> però le palle non è così che le ritrovi


Per il momento mi accontenterei di essere coccolato, apprezzato, sentirmi dire "ma come sei braaaaavo", sentirmi desiderato (ma non ricercato), approvato, compreso, premiato, ammirato, seguito (ma non inseguito), ascoltato (ma non interrogato), idolatrato, amato, preso ad esempio (di eccellenza, non del peggio).
Per il momento. Poi si vedrà.


----------



## brugola (31 Agosto 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Per il momento mi accontenterei di essere coccolato, apprezzato, sentirmi dire "ma come sei braaaaavo", sentirmi desiderato (ma non ricercato), approvato, compreso, premiato, ammirato, seguito (ma non inseguito), ascoltato (ma non interrogato), idolatrato, amato, preso ad esempio (di eccellenza, non del peggio).
> Per il momento. Poi si vedrà.


io vorrei la pace nel mondo


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Agosto 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Per il momento *mi accontenterei *di essere coccolato, apprezzato, sentirmi dire "ma come sei braaaaavo", sentirmi desiderato (ma non ricercato), approvato, compreso, premiato, ammirato, seguito (ma non inseguito), ascoltato (ma non interrogato), idolatrato, amato, preso ad esempio (di eccellenza, non del peggio).
> Per il momento. Poi si vedrà.


hai detto niente!!


----------



## Minerva (31 Agosto 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Per il momento mi accontenterei di essere coccolato, apprezzato, sentirmi dire "ma come sei braaaaavo", sentirmi desiderato (ma non ricercato), approvato, compreso, premiato, ammirato, seguito (ma non inseguito), ascoltato (ma non interrogato), idolatrato, amato, preso ad esempio (di eccellenza, non del peggio).
> Per il momento. Poi si vedrà.


tutte cose impossibili senza palle


----------



## Alce Veloce (31 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> hai detto niente!!


Sono sempre stato modesto nelle mie pretese.

Per Brugola:
La pace nel mondo?
Anch'io la volevo, ma per il momento mi basta quello che ho elencato sopra


----------



## Alce Veloce (31 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> tutte cose impossibili senza palle


Cacchio sono infantile o no?!
Io le voglio e basta!


----------



## Minerva (31 Agosto 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Cacchio sono infantile o no?!
> Io le voglio e basta!








ok...ma prima mangia la merenda


----------



## Alce Veloce (31 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ok...ma prima mangia la merenda


 
Siamo sicuri che quella sia nutella?


----------



## Old perdutamente (31 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> tutte cose impossibili senza palle


Non sarei così sicura che per avere quello che vuole Alce Veloce sia necessario avere le palle...sufficiente forse sì (e non è detto) necessario no. Magari sbaglio però


----------



## Alce Veloce (31 Agosto 2009)

perdutamente ha detto:


> Non sarei così sicura che per avere quello che vuole Alce Veloce sia necessario avere le palle...sufficiente forse sì (e non è detto) necessario no. Magari sbaglio però


Basterebbe esser qualcuno (nel senso di individuo), ma senza palle non sei nessuno (nel senso di figura sociale)


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2009)

perdutamente ha detto:


> Non sarei così sicura che per avere quello che vuole Alce Veloce sia necessario avere le palle...sufficiente forse sì (e non è detto) necessario no. Magari sbaglio però


 Bisognerebbe anche chiarire cosa si intende per aver palle, però.


----------



## Alce Veloce (31 Agosto 2009)

Se non hai le palle non servi a nessuno, ergo pure chi fino a quel momento ti blandiva perchè dipendeva da te alla fine ti scarta come inutile.


----------



## Alce Veloce (31 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe anche chiarire cosa si intende per aver palle, però.


tenere in spalla la propria greppia senza rompere i maroni agli altri. (e magari accettando che nella tua greppia qualcun altro ci metta del proprio).


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Agosto 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Se non hai le palle non servi a nessuno, ergo pure chi fino a quel momento ti blandiva perchè dipendeva da te alla fine ti scarta come inutile.


ma è successo qualcosa alce?


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> *tenere in spalla la propria greppia senza rompere i maroni agli altri*. (e magari accettando che nella tua greppia qualcun altro ci metta del proprio).


 Allora ho palle.


----------



## Alce Veloce (31 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma è successo qualcosa alce?


No, grazie Asu, saranno i bioritmi bassi.

.... E magari l'accorgermi che il fatto che la mia vecchia fiamma mi ha risposto (mi ha mandato un lunghissimo messaggio) mi ha messo nelle condizioni di confermare quello che già temevo: se anche ci fosse la possibilità di combinare qualcosa non ho le palle per farlo.


----------



## Alce Veloce (31 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Allora ho palle.


Mai dubitato di te, Molti


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Agosto 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> No, grazie Asu, saranno i bioritmi bassi.
> 
> .... E magari l'accorgermi che il fatto che la mia vecchia fiamma mi ha risposto (mi ha mandato un lunghissimo messaggio) mi ha messo nelle condizioni di confermare quello che già temevo: se anche ci fosse la possibilità di combinare qualcosa non ho le palle per farlo.


quelle non sono palle alce.
Non costruirai un cazzo finchè non avrai deciso cosa fare prima con tua moglie.
Per quel poco che mi sembra non ti ci vedo a farti l'amante e restare a casa.
Hai un naturale bisogno di essere gratificato.
E' sacrosanto.
Le palle tirale fuori per prendere una decisione definitiva con tua moglie


----------



## Alce Veloce (31 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quelle non sono palle alce.
> Non costruirai un cazzo finchè non avrai deciso cosa fare prima con tua moglie.
> Per quel poco che mi sembra non ti ci vedo a farti l'amante e restare a casa.
> Hai un naturale bisogno di essere gratificato.
> ...


'Na parola!


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Agosto 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> 'Na parola!


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mai dubitato di te, Molti


 Troppo buono Alce... io invece di me dubito eccome, in certe circostanze... l'importante comunque, è fare del nostro meglio.


----------



## Alce Veloce (31 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


>


Ma oramai l'ho capito che il problema non è neanche mia moglie: se fossi capace potrei mettere le cose in maniera da separarci quasi senza problemi, né troppi casini e continuando a volerci bene e crescere al meglko nostro figlio.

Sono io che non sono a posto, devo decidere cosa fare da grande, e adesso mi sento da troppo tempo molto, molto infantile.


----------



## Alce Veloce (31 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Troppo buono Alce... io invece di me dubito eccome, in certe circostanze... l'importante comunque, è fare del nostro meglio.


Lasciamo le certezze agli imbecilli ed ai disonesti che gliele propinano.


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Agosto 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ma oramai l'ho capito che il problema non è neanche mia moglie: se fossi capace potrei mettere le cose in maniera da separarci quasi senza problemi, né troppi casini e continuando a volerci bene e crescere al meglko nostro figlio.
> 
> Sono io che non sono a posto, devo decidere cosa fare da grande, e adesso mi sento da troppo tempo molto, molto infantile.


non aspettare troppo però. A queste situazioni di stallo ed insoddisfazione, purtroppo, ci si abitua molto bene.
Parlo per esperienza.


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> No, grazie Asu, saranno i bioritmi bassi.
> 
> .... E magari l'accorgermi che il fatto che la mia vecchia fiamma mi ha risposto (mi ha mandato un lunghissimo messaggio) mi ha messo nelle condizioni di confermare quello che già temevo: *se anche ci fosse la possibilità di combinare qualcosa non ho le palle per farlo*.


 Ma tu cosa desideri fare di te? Se ti poni senza fronzoli la domanda, che risposta esce fuori?


----------



## Alce Veloce (31 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma tu cosa desideri fare di te? Se ti poni senza fronzoli la domanda, che risposta esce fuori?


Cose che per realizzarle ci vorrebero palle.


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Cose che per realizzarle ci vorrebero palle.


 e vabbè... tipo? Dinne una.


----------



## Old Aleluja (31 Agosto 2009)

non ho voglia di pensare...che droga o alcool mi consigliate?


----------



## brugola (31 Agosto 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> non ho voglia di pensare...che droga o alcool mi consigliate?


con quella macchina lì puoi giusto buttare due aspirine nella coca cola


----------



## Ingenua (31 Agosto 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> No ho voglia di sbattermi per vivere
> non ho voglia di andare a casa
> non me ne frega niente delle balle del capo
> non ho voglia di guadagnarmi da vivere
> ...


Io avrei voglia di sparire nel nulla e ricominciare da capo da un'altra parte del mondo, nuova gente, nuovi posti, nuova vita ma... non ho le palle per farlo. Cioè... non ce le ho proprio!!!!!


----------



## Old Aleluja (31 Agosto 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> con quella macchina lì puoi giusto buttare due aspirine nella coca cola


ma poi sono euforico!


----------



## brugola (31 Agosto 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> ma poi sono euforico!


 
e senza il mal di testa
che vuoi di più dalla vita??


----------



## Old Aleluja (31 Agosto 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e senza il mal di testa
> che vuoi di più dalla vita??


niente, appunto...


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Agosto 2009)

Vorrei essere un po' più egoista 
vorrei non preoccuparmi sempre di tutto
Vorrei essere più forte


----------



## Old Aleluja (31 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Vorrei essere un po' più egoista
> vorrei non preoccuparmi sempre di tutto
> Vorrei essere più forte


 vorrei regalare la mia macchina a branco


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Agosto 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> vorrei regalare la mia macchina a branco


ma guarda che te la regaleri pure  senza problemi...
vediamo se ne trovo una nuova.
e poi c'ho la storia di un vecchio fermo.
se te la smazzi tu io te la regalo senza problemi


----------



## Alce Veloce (31 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> e vabbè... tipo? Dinne una.


Fare un lavoro che non abbia a che vedere con guadagni, conti, proiezioni, targets, budgets. Lavorare per il gusto di lavorare. Impossibile: il mondo delle favole mi dicono che non esiste. Andrebbe costruito, ma ci vogliono le palle.

Pubblicare le mie stronzate. Impossibile: possibile prenderle come spunto per altro, ma così come sono sono impossibili da leggere e del tutto prive di interesse per il pubblico. (tu ne sai)

Studiare per poter scrivere sulle basi del lavoro già fatto. Impossibile: faccio fatica a leggere qualche libro a pezzi e bocconi tra un'incombenza di casa, le questioni famigliari cazzi frazzi lazzi e mazzi. Di notte dormo, non ho più il fisico.

Vivere di ciò che scrivo. Impossibile: pochi ci riescono, e non sempre sono quelli che hanno qualcosa da dire, inoltre ormai scrivere diventa sempre meno remunerativo.


----------



## Alce Veloce (31 Agosto 2009)

ingenua ha detto:


> Io avrei voglia di sparire nel nulla e ricominciare da capo da un'altra parte del mondo, nuova gente, nuovi posti, nuova vita ma... non ho le palle per farlo. Cioè... non ce le ho proprio!!!!!


Se trovi in giro le mie favorisci pure, io mi sto abituando a non averle


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Agosto 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Se trovi in giro le mie favorisci pure, io mi sto abituando a non averle


ti stai abituando a non usarle.
E' diverso


----------



## Alce Veloce (31 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ti stai abituando a non usarle.
> E' diverso


Senti, io è una vita che cerco: se non ci sono non ci sono! Mica si possono nascondere!


----------



## Ingenua (31 Agosto 2009)

Spesso mi immagino un mondo senza denaro... tornare al baratto. Secondo me sarebbe bello! penso si vivrebbe tutti meglio, ognuno farebbe quello per cui è portato senza doversi accontentare di fare un lavoro che non dà soffisfazioni.


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Agosto 2009)

ingenua ha detto:


> Spesso mi immagino un mondo senza denaro... tornare al baratto. Secondo me sarebbe bello! penso si vivrebbe tutti meglio, ognuno farebbe quello per cui è portato senza doversi accontentare di fare un lavoro che non dà soffisfazioni.



spesso io m'immagino il topolino dei dentini


----------



## Old Aleluja (31 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma guarda che te la regaleri pure senza problemi...
> vediamo se ne trovo una nuova.
> e poi c'ho la storia di un vecchio fermo.
> se te la smazzi tu io te la regalo senza problemi


 ma figurati...scherzo...anche se apprezzo fino alle lacrime....mi hai commosso...racchia del c....


----------



## Ingenua (31 Agosto 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Se trovi in giro le mie favorisci pure, io mi sto abituando a non averle


Trovate!!!!!! :0004 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ra esprimi un desiderio ma perchè si avveri devi usarle!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Agosto 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> ma figurati...scherzo...anche se apprezzo fino alle lacrime....mi hai commosso...racchia del c....


si ma non bagnarmi le scarpette nuove


----------



## Old Aleluja (31 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> si ma non bagnarmi le scarpette nuove


 hai già desistito?


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Agosto 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> hai già desistito?


no no
te l'ho detto, se me la prendo nuova e ti smazzi tu la storia del fermo non ho problemi a regalartela.
In fondo mi dispiace perchè va ancora benissimo per la città


----------



## brugola (31 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> no no
> te l'ho detto, se me la prendo nuova e ti smazzi tu la storia del fermo non ho problemi a regalartela.
> *In fondo mi dispiace perchè va ancora benissimo per la città*


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Agosto 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


>


----------



## Alce Veloce (31 Agosto 2009)

ingenua ha detto:


> Spesso mi immagino un mondo senza denaro... tornare al baratto. Secondo me sarebbe bello! penso si vivrebbe tutti meglio, ognuno farebbe quello per cui è portato senza doversi accontentare di fare un lavoro che non dà soffisfazioni.


Spero tu stia scherzando. Il mio era uno sfogo, e ne riconosco in pieno la banalità, tanto che ci ho pure scherzato sopra con le esagerazioni.
Vero che avevi anche tu intenzioni simili?!


----------



## Minerva (31 Agosto 2009)

sono molto commossa pure io e mi viene da piangere .
sono anche per il baratto : se io do un bellissimo guinzaglio usato dal mio cane potete darmi una macchina nuova?


----------



## Alce Veloce (31 Agosto 2009)

ingenua ha detto:


> Trovate!!!!!! :0004
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Infame!


----------



## Old lordpinceton (31 Agosto 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Per il momento mi accontenterei di essere coccolato, apprezzato, sentirmi dire "ma come sei braaaaavo", sentirmi desiderato (ma non ricercato), approvato, compreso, premiato, ammirato, seguito (ma non inseguito), ascoltato (ma non interrogato), idolatrato, amato, preso ad esempio (di eccellenza, non del peggio).
> Per il momento. Poi si vedrà.


Fratello...hai mai visto gli asini volare?
Per ottenere tutto questo...devi fare il bastardo...allora loro corrono...


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Fratello...hai mai visto gli asini volare?
> Per ottenere tutto questo...devi fare il bastardo...allora loro corrono...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (31 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


>


Fai sempre così...quando le mie verità scottano...ci sono donne convinte che la loro missione sia redimere uno sfigato...e si ritrovano con un pugno di mosche.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (31 Agosto 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> No ho voglia di sbattermi per vivere
> non ho voglia di andare a casa
> non me ne frega niente delle balle del capo
> non ho voglia di guadagnarmi da vivere
> ...


Sai sembri me, tanti anni fa.
Dipinsi quel periodo come la fase del diniego esistenziale. 
Ora mi riporti a quella stagione. 
Ok, mi butto nel diniego per un po' di anni. 
A 50 se ho grazia, presento tutti i conti e le fatture, vediamo chi paga


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Fai sempre così...quando le mie verità scottano...ci sono donne convinte che la loro missione sia redimere uno sfigato...e si ritrovano con un pugno di mosche.



se ti riferisci a me io ho smesso da tempo di cercare di redimere un uomo  come pretendo che  nessun uomo redima me.
Le tue verità non scottano ,perchè non sono assolute.
Sono solo le tue verità e m'infastidice che tu le voglia estremizzare e generalizzare a tutte le donne.


----------



## Old Aleluja (31 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se ti riferisci a me io ho smesso da tempo di cercare di redimere un uomo come pretendo che nessun uomo redima me.
> Le tue verità non scottano ,perchè non sono assolute.
> Sono solo le tue verità e m'infastidice che tu le voglia estremizzare e generalizzare a tutte le donne.


 va bene confesso....TI AMO e voglio che tu mi redima!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old lordpinceton (31 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se ti riferisci a me io ho smesso da tempo di cercare di redimere un uomo come pretendo che nessun uomo redima me.
> Le tue verità non scottano ,perchè non sono assolute.
> Sono solo le tue verità e m'infastidice che tu le voglia estremizzare e generalizzare a tutte le donne.


Mah Asu, non a tutte. Credimi. Mi rendo conto che qua c'è una certa fetta di donne. Al di là del muro stanno anche altre donne. Terrificanti. 
Ma non posso generalizzare...lo so...


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Agosto 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> va bene confesso....TI AMO e voglio che tu mi redima!!!!!!!!!


pussa via! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




(squattrinato non automunito 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )

però un po' puoi redimermi.ma solo un'oretta eh??


----------



## Old Aleluja (31 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> pussa via!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 eh minchia no! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








e ciucciapiselli, e squattrinato disautomunito.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








un'oretta? affare fatto!!!!!


----------



## Old Aleluja (31 Agosto 2009)

una palla così basta?


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Agosto 2009)

che tinozze di cosce


----------



## Old Aleluja (31 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che tinozze di cosce


 ma è la palla che devi notare!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Agosto 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> ma è la palla che devi notare!!!!
















  preferisco la tinozza


----------



## Old Aleluja (31 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> preferisco la tinozza


 anche io se fossi in te...ma tu mi vai in ot...di palle si trattava!


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (31 Agosto 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ho voglia di partire, da solo, senza sapere dove andare, alla ricerca delle mie palle.


Alce, semmai dovessi trovarne un altro paio, potresti darle a me?
Al mio ex servirebbero...


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Agosto 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> anche io se fossi in te...ma tu mi vai in ot...di palle si trattava!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2009)

Però ...che palle!
Ma perché attribuire ai genitali maschili il coraggio di fare scelte che tranquillamente tante donne fanno?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Lo so che è un modo di dire, ma quanto inappropriato!


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però ...*che palle!*
> Ma perché attribuire ai genitali maschili il coraggio di fare scelte che tranquillamente tante donne fanno?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Aleluja (31 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


>




















sto male....


----------



## Old Aleluja (31 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però *...che palle!*
> Ma perché attribuire ai genitali maschili il coraggio di fare scelte che tranquillamente tante donne fanno?
> 
> 
> ...


 le palle di cui parlavo io erano usate nella stessa accezione che le hai usate tu in questi post....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> le palle di cui parlavo io erano usate nella stessa accezione che le hai usate tu in questi post....


 Infatti volevo quotarti...e pure il bel cane e Sisifo...


----------



## Old Aleluja (31 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Infatti volevo quotarti...e pure il bel cane e Sisifo...


 ah ecco...


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Alce, semmai dovessi trovarne un altro paio, potresti darle a me?
> Al mio ex servirebbero...


Non avrei mai pensato che da grande mi avrebbero proposto di fare il ...... raccattapalle!


----------



## Nobody (1 Settembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Fare un lavoro che non abbia a che vedere con guadagni, conti, proiezioni, targets, budgets. Lavorare per il gusto di lavorare. Impossibile: il mondo delle favole mi dicono che non esiste. Andrebbe costruito, ma ci vogliono le palle.
> 
> Pubblicare le mie stronzate. Impossibile: possibile prenderle come spunto per altro, ma così come sono sono impossibili da leggere e del tutto prive di interesse per il pubblico. (tu ne sai)
> 
> ...


 Hai mai provato a mandare le cose che scrivi a qualche casa editrice?


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Hai mai provato a mandare le cose che scrivi a qualche casa editrice?


Ci proverò, ma non mi do molte speranze.

Per il momento mi porto avanti con altro: se la giornata va avanti come stamattina, mi sa che ora di sera sarò disoccupato.


----------



## Nobody (1 Settembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> *Ci proverò, ma non mi do molte speranze*.
> 
> Per il momento mi porto avanti con altro: se la giornata va avanti come stamattina, mi sa che ora di sera sarò disoccupato.


 Dattele invece, dammi retta!


----------



## oscuro (1 Settembre 2009)

*Alce*

Ciao alce....IO TROVO DETESTABILE chi afferma senza conoscerti che tu sia infantile,pesante e insopportabile..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 mi chiedo come si possano dare certi giudizi.......forse prima di giudicare glia altri...bisognerebbe giudicare se stessi.....!!


----------



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ciao alce....IO TROVO DETESTABILE chi afferma senza conoscerti che tu sia infantile,pesante e insopportabile.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 concordo


----------



## oscuro (1 Settembre 2009)

*Minerva*

Strano....!!


----------



## brugola (1 Settembre 2009)

ma una volta giudicati se stessi, si possono giudicare gli altri??


----------



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma una volta giudicati se stessi, si possono giudicare gli altri??


 non saprei giudicare


----------



## brugola (1 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non saprei giudicare


----------



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


>








 che modi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non saprei giudicare


 Io propongo di chiudere il forum (e qualunque luogo di aggregazione) per evitare di esprimere opinioni e giudizi...


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io propongo di chiudere il forum (e qualunque luogo di aggregazione) per evitare di esprimere opinioni e giudizi...


ma perchè ci fa così paura "giudicare??"
è chiaro che ognuno commenta in base alla propria opinione e da' dei giudizi.
Non sono il verbo o la verità assoluta. Sono la nostra opinione.
Non credo che nessuno qui dentro si senta un giudice, semplicemente esprime la propria opinione


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma perchè ci fa così paura "giudicare??"
> è chiaro che ognuno commenta in base alla propria opinione e da' dei giudizi.
> Non sono il verbo o la verità assoluta. Sono la nostra opinione.
> Non credo che nessuno qui dentro si senta un giudice, semplicemente esprime la propria opinione


 Anche perché criticare i giudizi altrui è esprimere un giudizio...


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anche perché criticare i giudizi altrui è esprimere un giudizio...


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Settembre 2009)

Verena mica ha torto! Non ha giudicato, ha fatto una constatazione!
Io effettivamente sono e mi sento così, quensto non significa che mi ci trovi bene o che ne rivendichi il diritto: è semplicemente un dato di fatto dal quale, anzi, vorrei venir fuori, possibilmente con le ossa non troppo rotte.
Mi rendo perfettamente conto, e questo mi spaventa assai, che sono del tutto allo sbando ed infantilmente legato a vaghi sogni di fuga senza alcuna volontà, senza l'energia per realizzarli. Sto aspettando la "principessa azzurra", vuoi che si incarni in una rinata moglie o in qualche sconosciuta anima pia che mi possa prendere a calci nel culo con l'illusione mia  di essere "ispirato". Lo so, è idiota, ma cazzo, se riuscissi a venirne fuori!


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Settembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Verena mica ha torto! Non ha giudicato, ha fatto una constatazione!
> Io effettivamente sono e mi sento così, quensto non significa che mi ci trovi bene o che ne rivendichi il diritto: è semplicemente un dato di fatto dal quale, anzi, vorrei venir fuori, possibilmente con le ossa non troppo rotte.
> Mi rendo perfettamente conto, e questo mi spaventa assai, che sono del tutto allo sbando ed infantilmente legato a vaghi sogni di fuga senza alcuna volontà, senza l'energia per realizzarli. Sto aspettando la "principessa azzurra", vuoi che si incarni in una rinata moglie o in qualche sconosciuta anima pia che mi possa prendere a calci nel culo con l'illusione mia  di essere "ispirato". Lo so, è idiota, ma cazzo, se riuscissi a venirne fuori!


alce, è un periodo. Non preoccuparti.
quanto alla principessa...


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io propongo di chiudere il forum (e qualunque luogo di aggregazione) per evitare di esprimere opinioni e giudizi...


Giudico la tua proposta un'espressione di giudizio che io giudico non condivisibile, pertanto giudico appropriato il mantenimento del forum.

Ragazzi, se ciò che si scrive quii fossero giudizi, ci sarebbero anche le condanne, mentre invece essendo solo espressione di opinioni servono esclusivamente, e spesso produttivamente, al confronto.
Ben venga.


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> alce, è un periodo. Non preoccuparti.
> quanto alla principessa...


A me di solito piace la carne attaccata all'osso, ma questa dev'essere una maialona!


----------



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Giudico la tua proposta un'espressione di giudizio che io giudico non condivisibile, pertanto giudico appropriato il mantenimento del forum.
> 
> Ragazzi, se ciò che si scrive quii fossero giudizi, ci sarebbero anche le condanne, mentre invece essendo solo espressione di opinioni servono esclusivamente, e spesso produttivamente, al confronto.
> Ben venga.


niente.non c'è davvero più soddisfazione a giocare 
capisco oscuro ma uno che ha velleità di scrittura
bah
cioè...la prima parte è in linea..la seconda?


----------



## brugola (1 Settembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> *Giudico la tua proposta un'espressione di giudizio che io giudico non condivisibile, pertanto giudico appropriato il mantenimento del forum.*
> 
> .


non ci ho capito un'acca


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Settembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> A me di solito piace la carne attaccata all'osso, ma questa dev'essere una maialona!


ah..ti piace teresa con poca carne appesa


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non ci ho capito un'acca


Difatti di "H" nella frase non ce n'è


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> niente.non c'è davvero più soddisfazione a giocare
> capisco oscuro ma uno che ha velleità di scrittura
> bah
> cioè...la prima parte è in linea..la seconda?


Eeeeeh?!!!!!

Spiegati


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ah..ti piace teresa con poca carne appesa


Magre e piatte (ma non anoressiche!)


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Settembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Magre e piatte (ma non anoressiche!)


mò me lo segno


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mò me lo segno


A che fine?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ragazzi, sono nel panico: su FB ho perso completamente lo storico dei messaggi che ci siamo scambiati io e la mia vecchia fiamma!!!!!!


----------



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Eeeeeh?!!!!!
> 
> Spiegati


 la faccenda del giudizio era chiaramente ironica


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mò me lo segno


Tanto per darti un'idea, mi attizza Elena Guarnieri (giornalista di Italia1)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Settembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> A che fine?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 E' un errore temporaneo di fb poi lo ritrovi.


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> la faccenda del giudizio era chiaramente ironica


Ci mancherebbe che l'avessi intesa diversamente, ma il resto? Non capisco il tuo commento.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Settembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Tanto per darti un'idea, mi attizza Elena Guarnieri (giornalista di Italia1)


----------



## MK (1 Settembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> . Sto aspettando la "principessa azzurra", vuoi che si incarni in una rinata moglie o in qualche sconosciuta anima pia che mi possa prendere a calci nel culo con l'illusione mia di essere "ispirato". Lo so, è idiota, ma cazzo, se riuscissi a venirne fuori!












  attento che puoi sempre incontrare un rospo femmina travestito da principessa...


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' un errore temporaneo di fb poi lo ritrovi.


FB sta cominciando a starmi sui maroni: continua ad interrompersi la chat, spariscono i documenti.
Ah, caro vecchio "tradimento.net", qui non ho mai avuto sorprese!


----------



## Old gira_sole (1 Settembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> A che fine?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La cronologia della chat o te la salvi con copia incolla sul notes, altrimenti dopo un paio di giorni si cancella


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


Cosa ti devo dire, mi fa sangue!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Settembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Cosa ti devo dire, mi fa sangue!


 Il gusti sono vari....


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> attento che puoi sempre incontrare un rospo femmina travestito da principessa...


Già trovate, ma le ho sgamate subito


----------



## MK (1 Settembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Già trovate, ma le ho sgamate subito


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Settembre 2009)

gira_sole ha detto:


> La cronologia della chat o te la salvi con copia incolla sul notes, altrimenti dopo un paio di giorni si cancella


Quelle degli altri c'è ancora! Anche da settimane!
Oooppss! Scusa, io parlo dei messaggi, non della chat


----------



## Old gira_sole (1 Settembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Quelle degli altri c'è ancora! Anche da settimane!
> Oooppss! Scusa, io parlo dei messaggi, non della chat


ok,  avevo capito chat


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Settembre 2009)

Fffffiuuuuuuu! I messaggi sono ricomparsi. Meno male!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Settembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Fffffiuuuuuuu! I messaggi sono ricomparsi. Meno male!


 Vedi che avevo ragione..


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vedi che avevo ragione..


Thanks!
Oggi dovrebbe tornare, sto friggendo.......


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Settembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Thanks!
> Oggi dovrebbe tornare, sto friggendo.......


 Impaziente!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Impaziente!!


Sempre!
La mia calma è sempre frutto di uno sforzo notevole per sedare l'impazienza.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (1 Settembre 2009)

Persichella ha ragione sul discorso delle palle... Ormai è diventato un modo di dire e non si pensa più al significato...
 In effetti io lo dico spesso


----------



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Persichella ha ragione sul discorso delle palle... Ormai è diventato un modo di dire e non si pensa più al significato...
> In effetti io lo dico spesso


onestamente conosco un paio di donne che scrivono  nei loro blog usando appositamente la parola ovaie al posto di palle.mi suona come forzatura; non dobbiamo aver paura di un modo di dire che niente ci toglie o aggiunge.non è più tempo di streghe,
siamo andate oltre


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Persichella ha ragione sul discorso delle palle... Ormai è diventato un modo di dire e non si pensa più al significato...
> In effetti io lo dico spesso


Che palle vedere che c'è ancora chi ha paura delle parole!
Se l'espressione fosse usata ancora con preciso riferimento sessuale potrei capire, ma ormai è talmente entrata a far parte del gergo comune con un suo ben preciso significato metaforico che è assurdo andare ancora a far polemiche di questo genere!

Sennò andiamo ancora sulle ipocrisie stile "operatori ecologici", "diversamente abili", "di colore" etc.


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Settembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Che palle vedere che c'è ancora chi ha paura delle parole!
> Se l'espressione fosse usata ancora con preciso riferimento sessuale potrei capire, ma ormai è talmente entrata a far parte del gergo comune con un suo ben preciso significato metaforico che è assurdo andare ancora a far polemiche di questo genere!
> 
> Sennò andiamo ancora sulle ipocrisie stile "operatori ecologici", "diversamente abili", "di colore" etc.


che poi diversamente abile io lo trovo orrendo...


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che poi *diversamente* abile io lo trovo orrendo...


Già.
Se dai del "diverso" ad un gay, invece, ti crocifiggono!


----------



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Già.
> Se dai del "diverso" ad un gay, invece, ti crocifiggono!


diversamente orientato sessualmente


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> diversamente orientato sessualmente


 
E poi sarei io quello prolisso, eh?


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> diversamente orientato sessualmente


è il diversamente che implica una differenza che non ha senso


----------



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E poi sarei io quello prolisso, eh?


logorroico , per la precisione


----------



## Bruja (1 Settembre 2009)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> logorroico , per la precisione


Perché... non va bene un d.o.s. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 che mi pare telegrafico??!!
Bruja


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> logorroico , per la precisione


diversamente loquace


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (1 Settembre 2009)

Si usa senza più pensare al significato... però se ci si riflette un po' non riesco a non dar ragione a Persa...
E' diverso da "_cieco_"/"_non vedente_"...


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Si usa senza più pensare al significato... però se ci si riflette un po' non riesco a non dar ragione a Persa...
> E' diverso da "_cieco_"/"_non vedente_"...


da amici miei: non si dice impotente ma non trombante


----------



## Bruja (1 Settembre 2009)

*già*



UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Si usa senza più pensare al significato... però se ci si riflette un po' non riesco a non dar ragione a Persa...
> E' diverso da "_cieco_"/"_non vedente_"...


Ci sembra una definizione meno brutale... che serve "all'estetica" del linguaggio. 
Bruja


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Settembre 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ci sembra una definizione meno brutale... che serve "all'estetica" del linguaggio.
> Bruja



ma che c'è che non va in cieco??o sordo?


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma che c'è che non va in cieco??o sordo?


Questi "esercizi estetici" sono da secoli una delle armi preferite dei demagoghi, dei venditori ambulanti di diritti sociali e rivendicazioni di classe.


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma che c'è che non va in cieco??o sordo?


Eeeeh? Non vedo cos'hai scritto! Cosaaaa?


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Settembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Eeeeh? Non vedo cos'hai scritto! Cosaaaa?


devo ingrandire?METTITI GLI OCCHIALI!

CECATO !!!


----------



## brugola (1 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> diversamente orientato sessualmente


culo


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> devo ingrandire?METTITI GLI OCCHIALI!
> 
> CECATO !!!


Non sento! Scrivi più forte!


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (1 Settembre 2009)

Invece di "cornuta" come potrei definirmi?

Proprietaria di protuberanze?


----------



## brugola (1 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Invece di "cornuta" come potrei definirmi?
> 
> Proprietaria di protuberanze?


adulterata


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Invece di "cornuta" come potrei definirmi?
> 
> Proprietaria di protuberanze?


becca?


----------



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Invece di "cornuta" come potrei definirmi?
> 
> Proprietaria di protuberanze?


tuo marito era diversamente fedele


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> tuo marito era *diversamente fedele*


Piacereeeeebbbe ai traditori essere definiti così!
Troppo bello!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma che c'è che non va in cieco??o sordo?


 Si è tornati a sordo su richiesta dei sordi.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (1 Settembre 2009)

Voto per "diversamente fedele" !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Settembre 2009)

Nello specifico mi sembra incongruo usare la locuzione "aver le palle" perché è di origine maschile e notoriamente gli uomoni, metaforicamente, scarseggiano di tale attributo.

Poi mi viene sempre in mente il trap che aveva detto che si dovevano mettere gli attributi sul piatto... cotti o crudi?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Voto per "diversamente fedele" !!!!!!!!!!!!


 Anche il mio...


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Si è tornati a sordo su richiesta dei sordi.


Immagino lo abbiano richiesto "a gran voce"


----------



## Bruja (1 Settembre 2009)

*ok*



UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Voto per "diversamente fedele" !!!!!!!!!!!!


E' un peccato che non lo si consideri un disagio passibile di accompagnamento e sgravio di tasse!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Settembre 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> E' un peccato che non lo si consideri un disagio passibile di accompagnamento e sgravio di tasse!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ma.... la condizione nasce proprio dalla presenza di un "accompagnatore". E se il diversamente fedele è una donna il più delle volte è l'accompagnatore stesso che provvede alle spese....


----------



## Bruja (1 Settembre 2009)

*mah...*



Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ma.... la condizione nasce proprio dalla presenza di un "accompagnatore". E se il diversamente fedele è una donna il più delle volte è l'accompagnatore stesso che provvede alle spese....


 
Dici che fa brutto se preferisco una pensioncina ratificata e stabile? Sai un conto é che lo paghi quello di turno, altro é che venga riconosciuto come stato di perenne disabilità alla fedeltà!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Settembre 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Dici che fa brutto se preferisco una pensioncina ratificata e stabile? Sai un conto é che lo paghi quello di turno, altro é che venga riconosciuto come stato di perenne disabilità alla fedeltà!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma lo stai sperando per te? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




BRUJA!!!!!


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2009)

*.........*

Sei questo....sei quell'altro....ma che due palle.....!A stento saprei dire chi sono io.....e quale parte di me mostro....figuriamoci.....!|!


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Settembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei questo....sei quell'altro....ma che due palle.....!A stento saprei dire chi sono io.....e quale parte di me mostro....figuriamoci.....!|!


sei tornato 

	
	
		
		
	


	












proprio ieri sera parlavo di te nel forum a proposito di slang romano


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> sei tornato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 anna scusa, dove hai messo lo scolapasta?


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> anna scusa, dove hai messo lo scolapasta?


tu lo vedevi? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




l'ho caricato un 5 volte e non riuscivo a vedere il file.

petta che lo ricerco.


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Settembre 2009)

questo?

o questo?


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> questo?
> 
> o questo?


 quello di ieri era bianco di plastica e più comico.oddio...più di papi è difficile


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> quello di ieri era bianco di plastica e più comico.oddio...più di papi è difficile


ah già.. avevo optato per quello in moplen molto anni '50...
ma non lo trovo più.


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2009)

*Anna*

Si tornato...un pò preso sul lavoro.......Cmq in quali termini parlavi di Oscuro?Slang romano?Si gaiardo....quello delle borgate poi sublime....nà cifra.....!!


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Settembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si tornato...un pò preso sul lavoro.......Cmq in quali termini parlavi di Oscuro?Slang romano?Si gaiardo....quello delle borgate poi sublime....nà cifra.....!!


parlavamo di accannato su in confessionale nel 3d di think.


----------

